# AT9 vs. AU9



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

What are the pros and cons between these two dishes? Is it just a size thing?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

2tonedug said:


> What are the pros and cons between these two dishes? Is it just a size thing?


Some people also think there is an aesthetic thing. That the AU9 is less ugly.

I do not know about performance, and would like to hear.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the AT9 dish. Previously I had the 3LNB dish and had it mounted on one of the trim pieces on the eave. When I had the AT9 installed I was told it was too heavy to be mounted that way. It was mounted on the roof surface, and was secured with several struts. I'm not completely certain of the exact number, but it must have been about a dozen new holes in the roof. I wasn't exactly thrilled, but it looks like the install was done right. [Also the dish sits over the garage not over the house.]

It doesn't look like the AU9 "Slimline" is light enough to be mounted on the eave, but it doesn't seem to need the additional struts. That's something, anyway.

For what it's worth I think the AT9 is kind of cool in its "industrial" look. All the struts and that extra 2-LNB head, makes my roof look more geeky.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> I have the AT9 dish. Previously I had the 3LNB dish and had it mounted on one of the trim pieces on the eave. When I had the AT9 installed I was told it was too heavy to be mounted that way. It was mounted on the roof surface, and was secured with several struts. I'm not completely certain of the exact number, but it must have been about a dozen new holes in the roof. I wasn't exactly thrilled, but it looks like the install was done right. [Also the dish sits over the garage not over the house.]
> 
> It doesn't look like the AU9 "Slimline" is light enough to be mounted on the eave, but it doesn't seem to need the additional struts. That's something, anyway.
> 
> For what it's worth I think the AT9 is kind of cool in its "industrial" look. All the struts and that extra 2-LNB head, makes my roof look more geeky.


Wow, my slimline came with the monopoles. I would have asked for them anyway, not just because of weight, but also to handle the wind load.

I've heard you can do an under eave installation, but you have to be certain to hit a joist to carry the weight and wind loads.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

I can deal with aesthetics. I was thinking more along the lines of performance...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> Wow, my slimline came with the monopoles. I would have asked for them anyway, not just because of weight, but also to handle the wind load.
> 
> I've heard you can do an under eave installation, but you have to be certain to hit a joist to carry the weight and wind loads.
> 
> ...


I've seen several slimlines installed in my area, all without the monopoles. But, it's not too windy here. Maybe they are optional.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> I can deal with aesthetics. I was thinking more along the lines of performance...


In this post, I compared readings from my AU-9 slim-line dish with another member who is local that has the AT-9. Looks to me like the numbers are very similar.

Edit: I also have the monpole installed.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Dave_S said:


> In this post, I compared readings from my AU-9 slim-line dish with another member who is local that has the AT-9. Looks to me like the numbers are very similar.
> 
> Edit: I also have the monpole installed.


I have a pole mount. I'm assuming I'm OK without the monopole(s)?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Meklos said:


> I have a pole mount. I'm assuming I'm OK without the monopole(s)?


As long as your pole is very stable/sturdy.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Meklos said:


> I have a pole mount. I'm assuming I'm OK without the monopole(s)?


My installer said he only uses the monopole when the dish would be exposed to high wind loads. My dish is on top of my two story roof, probably 40'+ off the ground, not to mention I am on top of a hill.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> What are the pros and cons between these two dishes? Is it just a size thing?


I believe the major advantage comes to those who install the AU-9's vs. the AT-9. I believe the AU-9's have common LNB's meaning they just order a replacement and they can be easily swapped out.

I believe the AT-9 LNB's are not universal. Meaning there are a few different revisions to that LNB which may make replacing it more challenging if you have to do so.

Feel free to jump in here with more details if I have this wrong.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> I have the AT9 dish. Previously I had the 3LNB dish and had it mounted on one of the trim pieces on the eave. When I had the AT9 installed I was told it was too heavy to be mounted that way.


Someone down the road from me has an AT9 on their eve. No support struts either.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I believe the major advantage comes to those who install the AU-9's vs. the AT-9. I believe the AU-9's have common LNB's meaning they just order a replacement and they can be easily swapped out.
> 
> I believe the AT-9 LNB's are not universal. Meaning there are a few different revisions to that LNB which may make replacing it more challenging if you have to do so.
> 
> Feel free to jump in here with more details if I have this wrong.


That's what the installation video says.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll say this: We just got a lot of strong winds and now most my channels are out. So this AT9 of mine may be nice, but I think the wind messed up my elevation settings on it. So maybe having a giant plastic sail on a pole isn't the best in all weather conditions.....

Having said that, it has worked in the rain when my dad's older dish has not. So that's kinda cool.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

That heavy sail sure ain't plastic!


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

noneroy said:


> I'll say this: We just got a lot of strong winds and now most my channels are out. So this AT9 of mine may be nice, but I think the wind messed up my elevation settings on it. So maybe having a giant plastic sail on a pole isn't the best in all weather conditions.....
> 
> Having said that, it has worked in the rain when my dad's older dish has not. So that's kinda cool.


We just had 50-60mph winds in NJ, thing didnt glitch once, but then this massive rain storm came through and I lost the signal for about 10 min (rain was so bad I couldnt even see 2 feet outside.

I have mine installed on the side of my house with 2 monopoles (installed myself).

I could hang off the damm thing and it wont move.


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

I currently have the 3-lnb dish installed on the eave of my garage. It sits behind my 30ft brick chimney so its easily hidden from the front of the house and road.

Its mounted on the standard 1-5/8" pole mount. What are monopoles? Would the AU-9 be mountable using the standard included mount? The 3-lnb dish has never moved once in 3 years.... even with 60+ mph winds. I'm not sure the DTV installer will know what to do.

There's no way I want ANY HOLES drilled in my roof!!


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

I finally got my AU-9 mounted (sans monopoles). It's fairly secure but I'm thinking I should probably add the monopoles just to shore things up. Can the monopoles be easily installed after the fact, or would I have to remove the dish from the mounting pole to add the monopoles?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Dave_S said:


> In this post, I compared readings from my AU-9 slim-line dish with another member who is local that has the AT-9. Looks to me like the numbers are very similar.
> 
> Edit: I also have the monpole installed.


The real test would be to compare signals durring heavy rain!

My AT9 has performed well as far as rain fade is concerned, less out time than the Phase III.

It's also installed without monopoles, held up great last week with constant 50 -60 mph gusts!


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

luvdtv04 said:


> I finally got my AU-9 mounted (sans monopoles). It's fairly secure but I'm thinking I should probably add the monopoles just to shore things up. Can the monopoles be easily installed after the fact, or would I have to remove the dish from the mounting pole to add the monopoles?


You can add the monopoles after the fact.

The metal ring is pretty easy to bend so you can open it up enough to get them around the mast without removing the dish.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

I keep hearing the talk of these monopoles, but I still don't know what you guys are talking about? WTH is a monopole?  Are these monopoles just the struts that reinforce the mast? If they are then I have two on our install. 

My AT9 is mounted to the fascia. But the fascia is just another 2x6 rafter for the roof, so it's plenty stout.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, "monopole" is Directv's term for the struts.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> I keep hearing the talk of these monopoles, but I still don't know what you guys are talking about? WTH is a monopole?  Are these monopoles just the struts that reinforce the mast? If they are then I have two on our install.
> 
> My AT9 is mounted to the fascia. But the fascia is just another 2x6 rafter for the roof, so it's plenty stout.


You can see the monopoles I have supporting mine in this picture: http://www.shoplikeaman.com/images/at9-1.jpg


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> As long as your pole is very stable/sturdy.


I just have to chuckle at this :eek2:


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Proc said:


> You can see the monopoles I have supporting mine in this picture: http://www.shoplikeaman.com/images/at9-1.jpg


OK, so they _are_ the struts I was referring to. On my setup they were able to mount the mast bracket to the fascia as well as catch the two monopole brackets on the fascia as well. I have a picture around here somewhere, if I find it I'll post it for others to see. Again, my setup was unique in that they were able to mount it on the fascia since it is 1.5" thick (2x6).


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there a recommended way to orient the monopoles or am I just trying to make a tripod in any way I can? I can probably replicate the orientation in Proc's picture if you think that's a good setup.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is a picture of how mine is attached to the fascia on all three mounting points.


----------



## rorkin (Dec 9, 2006)

Do the monopoles come with the slimline dish..? I will probably install myself


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

rorkin said:


> Do the monopoles come with the slimline dish..? I will probably install myself


no


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Proc said:


> You can see the monopoles I have supporting mine in this picture: http://www.shoplikeaman.com/images/at9-1.jpg


Is it just me, or does it look from this picture like the dish is pointed directly into the trees?


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

Remember if you install the monopoles, make them effective. In otherwords, think of sitting on a beach, with your hands out behind you. Your butt would be the mast foot, and your hands the monopoles. A nice trianglular shape is good for a roof mount. For a wall mount, I have put a single monopole right above the mast' foot for stabilization. You wouldn't believe how many times I see monopoles installed that absolutely give no stabilizing support.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

whsbuss said:


> What are monopoles?


They are struts that are used to keep the mount from twisting under extraordinary loading conditions.


> Would the AU-9 be mountable using the standard included mount?


Sure, but the question would be whether the included mount is enough to keep it steady. This depends on how sheltered the dish is wherever it has to go.


> The 3-lnb dish has never moved once in 3 years.... even with 60+ mph winds.


If you saw the two dishes side by side, you wouldn't think to compare your old dish's history. The new behemoth dishes are _much_ larger.


> I'm not sure the DTV installer will know what to do.


It is what they do all day, every day.


> There's no way I want ANY HOLES drilled in my roof!!


Nobody does, but the dish needs to go where it can see all of the satellites. In many cases, they put them on short poles mounted in the yard as opposed to attaching them to the house.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

matty8199 said:


> Is it just me, or does it look from this picture like the dish is pointed directly into the trees?


The angle if incidence is deceptively high. The dish doesn't point directly at the satellites. If the dish is pointing at the treetops, the signal is most likely clearing them.

Looking at a dish in profile, notice how far the LNB assembly is below the centerline of the dish. The satellites are that much above the centerline. Here's a more or less head-on picture of an AT9:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Much like a "bank shot" in pool, or a flashlight reflecting off a mirror.


----------



## SENATOR (May 9, 2006)

I don't know about what you all think, but my AU9 is a behemoth! It's a nasty eyesore sitting in the front courtyard of my condo. I am relatively certain it is pissing off my neighbors, too (which I have the right to do, but still..). 

Not that I would want to, but out of curiosity... is requesting the AT9 an option? It looks smaller.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The AT-9 is slightly narrower but taller (the area of the reflector is larger) and heavier. I don't believe they are being produced anymore.

AT-9: 25.5 x 29.5, 32 lbs.
AU-9: 22.5 x 32.5, 25 lbs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think if you were to "do the math", the reflector [dish] would be very close in area [size].
Big & ugly, but works well for getting a strong signal.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Some people also think there is an aesthetic thing. That the AU9 is less ugly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I, and my AT9, take great offense to that as usually the dish takes on the persona of the owner... :raspberry



We're getting 30 MPH winds at this very second and she's holding steady!


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> Is it just me, or does it look from this picture like the dish is pointed directly into the trees?


It just looks that way from the picture, but its not. Its aimed to the right of that tree.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

Mike Huss said:


> I keep hearing the talk of these monopoles, but I still don't know what you guys are talking about? WTH is a monopole?  Are these monopoles just the struts that reinforce the mast? If they are then I have two on our install.
> 
> My AT9 is mounted to the fascia. But the fascia is just another 2x6 rafter for the roof, so it's plenty stout.


I'm not sure where the silly term monopole came from, but it is a strut. A monopole is a tubular self-supporting tower.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Wow, my slimline came with the monopoles. I would have asked for them anyway, not just because of weight, but also to handle the wind load.
> 
> I've heard you can do an under eave installation, but you have to be certain to hit a joist to carry the weight and wind loads.
> 
> ...


I have an AU9 on such an eave installation, mounted on a 2x8 beam running under the eave, supported by 2x6 joists every 18 inches. Mounted at a joist point. Works just fine, but it hasn't been tested in tree-killing winds yet, which happen every couple of years or so.


----------

